# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Racizmi - problem shqiptar?

## Ullmar Qvick

Të nderuar miq:
   Jam suedez shqipfolës, përkthyes i gjuhës shqipe në Suedi. (Ne jemi vetëm dy suedezë të cilët zotërojnë këtë zanat, dhe kemi mjaft për të bërë me mbi 40.000 shqiptarë që banojnë këtu). Forumi Shqiptar është një befasi e këndshme. Kam lexuar deri tani vetëm një pjesë shumë të vogël të teksteve të diskutimit dhe kam gjetur shumë gjëra që më pëlqejnë, dhe disa që nuk më pëlqejnë aspak. 
   Një anëtar nga Nju Jorku (nuk dua tïa përmend emrin) i cilëson grekët si "raca më e ulët në botë". Kjo më bën të reagoj ashpër. Cilësime të tilla janë shembuj racizmi fund e krye. Kundër racizmit ka filluar lufta në botën e qytetëruar në shekullin 19-të, kur u liruan skllevërit zekakë, dhe kjo luftë ka vazhduar me luftën kundër ideollogjisë raciste të Adolf Hitlerit, i cili shkaktoi vdekjen e 6 milion cifutëve. 
   Në luftën kundër racizmit ka gjetur vdekjen humanisti i madh Martin Luther King dhe shumë të tjerë. 
   Dihet se Greqia ka ndjekur një politike thellësisht antishqiptare dhe se ky shtet në realitet nuk pranon të drejtat e minoriteteve brenda territorit të vet. Kjo nuk na lejon të bëjmë cilësime sikur grekët janë një racë e ulët. Këto cfaqje nuk kanë aspak të bëjnë me racën apo ngyrën e lëkurës, janë pasojat e ndikimit shoqëror që nga mosha e re. Grekët pra kanë "trashëguar" në shoqëri këto qendrime negative ndaj shqiptarëve dhe turqëve etj. 
   Suedezët para 350 vitesh ishin ndër luftëtarët më mizor në Evropë. Ushtarët suedez kryenin masakra në Gjermani, grabitnin sende me vlerë të cilat ende gjenden në kishat dhe këshjellat tona. Por suedezët janë përmirësuar, janë të njohur sot për humanizëm. Askush nuk fillon të na shajë si "një racë më e  ulët". 
   Kush flet për grekët se "janë raca më e ulët" apo për serbët se "e kanë brutalitetin në gjenet" fatkeqsisht vazhdon rrugën e Hitlerit dhe të ¨politikanëve të tjerë, të cilët me demagogji perfide kanë helmuar shpirtin e njerëzve të cilët përvec kësaj  kanë një nivel të mirë ideopolitik e moral. Kjo është shumë tragjike. Shpifje të tilla duhet  të futen në një pus plehrash bashkë për tu zhdukur bashkë me fjalët e "intelektualit" serb i cili një herë pohoi se shqiptarët qenkan me bisht!! 
   Krimet e bëra në vendet ballkanike dihen dhe duhet të dënohen në rast se përsëriten. Por mos bëni shoqëri me Hitlerin, Goebbelsin dhe akademikët serbë! Shqiptari humanist kupton se racizmi është një plagë që duhet të mbyllet, me mirëkuptim dhe tolerancë. Dhe këtë nuk mund të kërkojmë vetëm nga të tjerët - ne duhet të jemi vetë demokratë dhe antiracistë.
Veriori nga Suedia

----------


## drini_në_TR

Zoti Ullmar!

Në rradhë të parë dua t'ju uroj mirëseardhjen në Forumin Shqiptarë (FSH). Më behet shumë qjefi dhe gëzohem shumë kur shoh njerëz joshqiptarë ta flasin kaq mirë gjuhën Shqipe! Është një nder i madh për ne. 

Fatkeqësisht ajo që thua ti është disi e vërtetë. Shqiptarët janë paksa rracistë kur vjen puna me Grekët dhe me Serbët. Por ama vlen për t'u përmëndur fakti se është gjithashtu edhe një fatkeqësi e madhe që Grekët dhe Serbët nuk e lënë të zhvillohet Shqipërinë ashtu siç duhet të zhvillohet. Kjo fjalia e fundit mund të të tingulloj paksa "e çuditshme" por është e vërtetë. Të lutem më beso. 

Ka shumë gjëra që Grekët dhe Serbët ja kanë "vjedhur" Shqiptarëve, dhe toka e tyre është një nga të parat. Më pas ata kanë vrarë shumë prej tyre, dhe historia flet vet për ktë gjë. Dhe së fundi, nëse duhet sjell vërtetë Drejtësi në Ballkan duhet që Kosova, dhe Çamëria të jenë të pavarura respektivisht nga Serbët dhe Grekët. Është një kërkesë pavënd kjo e fundit?! Jo sepse është një kërkesë për Drejtësi dhe për Liri. Serbët kan vrarë njerëz të pafajshëm Shqiptarë që kur erdhën në Ballkan në shek. e VII-XII, dhe ata veçse duan tokë. Grekët po ashtu, e patën pushtuar Çamërinë me kohë që të shpërngulnin aty Grekët e ardhur nga zhvendosja e qytetit të Smyrnias (Izmiri i sotçëm, lufta e 1920-ës), dhe gjatë viteve 1950 Oficeri UltraNacionalist Grek "Nerva" vrau dhe dogji të gjallë mijra Shqiptarë të Çamërisë. Tani Greqia kërkon edhe Voiro Epirin e cila është kërkesa më absurde që mund të bëj një shtet anëtarë i BEsë. 

Nga të gjitha faktet që thashë më sipër, a të duket sikur Grekët dhe Serbët kanë dhëmbshuri për Shqiptarët? A kanë vepruar ndonjë herë Shqiptarët në atë mynyrë që kanë bërë Serbët dhe Grekët. Jo! Pra ka një disfavor të madh ndaj relatave midis Greko-Serbëve me Shqiptarët. Por megjithatë gjërat do të shkojnë, dhe po shkojnë për më mirë.  

Ullmar, duhet që Serbët dhe Grekët të kuptojnë se Shqiptarët duhet të kenë lirinë që meritojnë në Ballkan, dhe at'herë Ballkani do të ketë vërtetë Drejtësi. Nga ana tjetër Shqiptarët duhet të punojnë më shumë për të ndrequr Institucionet e Drejtësisë, si në Shqipëri, Kosovë, por edhe Maqedoni. Vetëm në ktë mynyrë mund të sjellim jetë të qetë dhe paqësore në Ballkan.

Ullmar, pata shkruar një shkrim më parë, dhe kam qjef që ta lexoni. Mund të klikosh këtu që ta lexosh. Hedh pak dritë nga prejardhja e vërtetë e Zotërve Grek, që në fakt janë Iliro-Pellazgjë, dmth baballarët e Shqiptarëve. Të siguroj se kam dashur të them veçse të vërtetën, dhe se nuk jam rracist, por kërkoj veçse Drejtësi dhe Përparim në Ballkan. Ajo do të harrihet veçse kur të dimë të vërtetën, dhe kur ta nderojmë atë si të tillë.

Ju uroj një lexim të mbarë të forumit, dhe ju ftoj që të merrni më shumë pjesë. 

Përshëndetje nga Qyteti i Ëngjujve
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Zoti Drini:
Ju falënderoj shumë për një përgjigje me frymë pozitive. Këtu vetëm disa sqarime.
   Mentaliteti i mbrapsht vërtet ka qenë një armë në duart e forcave grabitqare fqinje, të cilat për më shumë se një shekull janë përpjekur të zaptojnë trojet shqiptare. Është fakt i hidhur se disa qarqe greke dhe serbe sot e kësaj ditë mbajnë të gjalla gënjeshtra dhe trillime në lidhje me shqiptarët, duke mohuar të drejtat e shqiptarëve të jetojnë në tokën e tyre të stërlashtë.
   Për këtë s'ka diskutim. Por duke iu "përgjigjur" mentalitetit të mbrapsht racist me mendime dhe fjalë raciste nuk do të jetë në dobi të shqiptarëve. Përkundrazi, duhet të demaskojnë në forumet përkatëse këto trillime dhe duhet kërkuar kulturë dhe edukatë në marrëdhëniet midis popujve ballkanik!
   Besoj se forcimi i shoqërise shqiptare do të krijojë kushte më të mira për respektimin e të drejtave të shqiptarëve. Shqiptarët, pra duhet të bashkohen në punë për atdheun e tyre. Dhe në këtë aspekt, fatkeqsisht, ka shumë për të bërë. 
   Por kjo është një temë tjetër. Mjaft për sot!
Veriori

----------


## olsen

hey ullmar;me duket e kishe fjalen per mua ti.e respektoj faktin [nqs se eshte i vertete] se ti je suedez dhe flet shqip.suedia eshte popull me tradite dhe mik.ty zoteri une te kuptoj plotesisht ,por fakti eshte se ti nuk je shqiptar dhe nuk e din rracizmin qe greket shprehin ndaj nesh.dmth ajo qe bej une eshte thjesht nje kunderpergjigje e drejte.shqiptaret ne pergjithesi nuk jane popull rracist ,por perkundrazi ,ata jane popull i dashur dhe mikeprites.megjithate  ne mirepresim dhe respektojme vetem miqte tane dhe ata qe nuk flasin keq per ne dhe na respektojne ne si popull.pastaj ti nga suedia duhet ta dish se greku ja ka friken shqiptarit ,prandaj nuk kerkon qe ai te zmadhohet si shtet.kemi nje shprehje ne nga shqiperia e mesme qe thote ;nje shqiptar =tre grek.shpresoj te mirekuptohemi ne te ardhmen.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Tungjatjeta Olsen dhe falemnderit për një përgjigje me frymë pozitive ndaj meje. Vërtet, reagova kundër shprehjes që paske përdorur kundër grekëve. Nuk pajtohem me mendimin tënd se goditja kërkon kundërgoditje, d.m.th. nëse dikush na poshtëron zgjidhja më e mirë për sedrën tonë dhe në përgjithësi është të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë me kundërshtarin tonë. 
   Për poshtërsitë që kanë bërë grekët kundër shqiptarëve jam në dijeni të plotë. E di fatin e shqiptarëve të Camërisë, e di cfarë diskriminimi është bërë jo vetëm kundër shqiptarëve por edhe kundër turqve dhe maqedonasve që jetojnë në Greqi. 
   Shumë kuptimplotë është një film grek, në të cilin po ndjekim fatin e disa të rinjve nga pakica greke në Shqipëri, të cilët në vitin 1991 kaluan kufirin për në Greqi për të gjetur "parajsen". Cka ndodhi? "Vëllezerit" e tyre i trajtuan si qen, me përbuzje, duke i share "shqiptarë të mallkuar". Protestat e tyre (jemi grekë si ju!) nuk u muarën parasysh fare. Filmi mbaroi me një pamje nga Kakavia - u kthyen në Shqipëri këta djem, sepse më mirë skamje dhe uri në Shqipëri se një jetë qeni midis "vëllezërve"në Greqi!
   Këtu nevojitet një ndryshim mentaliteti, dhe me një përsëritje të fyerjeve  nuk do të ndreqet puna! Për këtë jam plotësisht i sigurt. Prapë, ilaci më i mirë është i vështirë për të gjetur: Përparimi i shqiptarëve, bashkëpunimi i shqiptarëve për të ndertuar një shoqëri vërtet demokratike, do të jetë një bazë për respekt. Dhe grekët do të mësojnë. Shiko cka kanë mësuar në Qipro! Të dy palët - grekë dhe turq - duan tani ribashkim dhe bashkëpunim, vetëm disa politikanë jo. Dhe grekët - në Greqi dhe në Qipro - kanë votuar në favor të Turqisë në Festivalin e fundit të këngës evropiane....
   Urrejtja midis popujve duhet të ndalet. Por jo me përulje, Olsen, shqiptarët nuk duhet të pranojnë epërsinë e grekëve apo serbëve etj. Jo, assesi! Në atë pikë jemi dakord, Olsen. Vetëm me respekt reciprok, me barazi midis popujve, zgjidhen ngadalë problemet. Dhe shqiptarët me mikpritjen dhe bujarinë e tyre tradicionale kanë shumë për ti dhënë botës - vetëm tu ofrohen mundësitë! Në atë drejtim duhet të punojmë. 
Veriori aka Ullmar në Suedi

----------


## olsen

hey ullmar;nqs se ti je vertete suedez dhe studiues i gjuhes shqipe ,atehere si eshte e mundur qe ti din kaq shume rreth shqiperise dhe gjithe shqiptareve ne pergjithesi?ceshtjen e qipros mund ta krahasosh vetem me maqedonine dhe shqiptaret qe jetojne atje.ne ne shqiperi nuk jetojme bashke me greket ashtu sic jetojne greket dhe turqit ne qipro.pastaj problemi ketu eshte me mentalitetin qe kane greket jo vetem ndaj nesh por edhe maqedoneve.greku eshte shume popull rracist,100 here me teper se ne shqiptaret.politika qe e udheheq vendin e verteton nje fakt te tille.po jap si shembull vetem emigracionin dhe menyra sesi emigrantet trajtohen ne nje vend si greqia qe eshte pjese e bashkimit europian.a nuk eshte e cuditshme fakti qe greqia nuk eshte ndershkuar asnjehere ose vetem e palajmeruar nga be per politiken qe ndjek ,politike e cila eshte kundra vlerave evropiane.pastaj i gjithe bashkimi evroian eshte organizate qe ka ndjenja rraciste brenda saj,a e kam te drejte?dmth problemi ketu fillon me te gjithe europen ne pergjithesi dhe politiken qe ajo ndjek kundrejt vendeve te vogla si shqiperia etj.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Tungjatjeta Olsen:
   Me tekstin tënd të fundit po pajtohem plotësisht. Edhe dyshimi a je vërtet suedez dhe jo shqiptar,  është një fare nderimi. Olsen, duhet interesim pa masë, dhe vite studimesh, për të arritur në nivelin e njohjes ku jam sot. Sapo mbarova përkthimin shqip-suedisht të  veprës letrare të Shefki Osekut "Një llojë drite tjetër". Kam botuar në përkthim shumë vepra letrare shqipe gjatë këtyre 33 viteve të fundit. Olsen, jam sot gati 69 vjec, interesimin për shqiptarët e mora në rini, duke dëgjuar muzikën popullore shqiptare nga Radio-Tirana. 
   Pastaj disa komente. Ti paske prekur një fakt me rëndësi:  Evropa bën analiza, zbulon shkelje kundër të drejtave të njeriut dhe sa e sa të meta të tjera në lidhje me Turqinë dhe anëtarësimin e saj në Bashkimin Evropean, por kjo Evropë paska mbyllur sytë në lidhje me politikën greke kundër pakicave etnike dhe nuk kritikon  qendrimet e forta ultranacionaliste në Greqi.  
D.m.th. Greqia matet me një metër, Turqia me një tjetër. Dhe kur ka ankesa nga ana e  shqiptarëve ndaj sjelljeve të  grekëve, a merren parasysh? Jo, Evropa ka një besim qesharak tek Greqia!
   Këtu besoj se feja luan një rol me rëndësi. As perfiditeti fetar grek, lidhjet me Serbinë e Millosheviqit,  nuk është trajtuar si duhet nga Evropa  - se paku duhet kuptuar se kush flen me qenin ngrihet  me pleshta!
   Dua të përfundoj me disa fjalë nga libri që përmenda, fjalë që gjenden në parathënien që shkrova suedisht dhe shqip:
"Populli shqiptar ka qenë viktimë e mohuar, e amputuar, e masakruar, e pambrojtur dhe e dëbuar apo e asimiluar gjatë këtyre 120 viteve të fundit." Dhe më tej: "Kur para njëqind vitesh Fuqitë e Mëdha e gjymtonin kombin shqiptar duke i vënë kufinjtë - trojet shqiptare, përpos një pjesë që iu la Shqipërisë së gjymtuar, pa të drejtë u degdisen nën Malin e Zi, Serbinë, Maqedoninë si dhe Greqinë - dhe shi ky fakt prore ka hedhë hije në jetën politike dhe shoqërore të Ballkanit." 
   Dhe më në fund: "Akoma nuk janë plotësuar parakushtet që kjo plagë të shërohet. Një nga këto parakushte të rëndësishme është drejtësia si dhe marrëdhëniet e barazisë mes të gjithë popujve dhe kombeve të Ballkanit. Tek atëherë mund të zhduket urrejtja, racizmi, diskriminimi dhe mosbesimi. Atëbotë edhe kufinjtë do të humbisnin rëndësinë e vet. Por, për fat të keq, për të arritur deri atje - rruga është goxha e gjatë."
  Të punojmë në atë drejtim, Olsen. Dhe duhet të harrojmë racat - më mirë të gjykojmë të gjithë njerëzit vetëm si njerëz....
 Me kaq  do të përfundoj këtë diskutim. 
Ullmar Qvick aka Veriori në Suedi
 :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:

----------


## juliano1

Personalishte nuk i kam perzemer Greket. Gje qe nuk me pengon te dashuroje nje vajze Greke. Bashkohem me mendimin se ne  jemi "raciste" ndaj disa popujve ( por jo ne kuptimin e vertet te saj ).

Jo se  e kemi ne gjak, po historia ka luajtur rolin e  saj   

Fjala demokrate eshte e gjere dhe e pa mate (por e rendesishme  eshte t'a provosh te jesh demokrate)

----------


## xhilda

pershendetje te gjithve bashkohem me mendimin e julianos qe shqiptearet jane raciste por mos harro se sinqeritetin dhe dashurine qe gjejne ciftet shqiptare nuk e kane te europes 

dhe dicka vajzat greke e dredhin bishtin sa cel e mbyll syte

me respect nga xhilda

----------


## Toni222us

Cdo popull eshte racist nese e krahason popullin e vet me nje popull tjeter.

----------


## 23qershori

I dashuri ullmar quivik
Nuk ve ne deshim te qenurin shqipetar apo suedez. Por deshta te bashkohem me dhimbjen qe shum lehte kuptohet qe kalojne velleznit e mi ne Greqi.

Pjesa me e madhe argumentuan me fakte rracismin e pa pare Grek ndaj emigranteve shqipetar ne greqi. Shqipetaret ne greqi po trajtohen ne menuren me cnjerzore dhe si pasoje e kesaj, eshte normale rreagimi i shqipetareve. Ullmar i dashur, zgjidhja qe jepni ju kalon kufit normal te pacifizmit. Keshidhat tuja te kujtojne ato te nje priftit te mire, ose thanjet e krishtit qe thojne qe 'duaje njeriun e afert'. Yu kerkoni qe shqipetaret te jene perfect pamvarsisht se fqinjet e shqipetareve(greket & serbet) vec perfekt nuk jane. Facte te treguane se ato nuk lejne cast ose mundesi pa cfrytezuar ne dam te interresave shqipetare. E kemi shum te freskt vrasjet barbare te serbeve ne kosove. Trajtimin brutal te grekeve ndaj emigranteve. Ndersa ju na keshidhoni dhe ne heshtje na kritikoni se pse kur na vrasin, na fyjne, ne bertasim nga dhimbja. 

Idashur ullmar ju keshidhoj me qjith rrespektin qe zoteroni shqipen aq mire, te merreni me nje problem te tjeter shqipetar qe nuk eshte aq delikat sa tema qe diskutojme. 
Te lutem shum shqipetaret emigrante te greqise po fyhen aty ku shqipetari nuk duron.  Shqipetaret e kosoves u vrane me mjira.
U lutem na leni ne dhimbjen tone. Mjaft ma me keshidha akademike te personave qe nuk ju dhemb as pak.

Rofshin emigrantat e greqis dhe te qjith shqipetaret ku do qe ndodhen. Rrofte Kosova , dhe qjitha trojet shqipetare.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

I dashur 23qershori:

Më vjen keq se ti mendon se unë po nënvleftësoj dhimbjet dhe vuajtjet e shqiptarëve të shkaktuara nga aktet barbare dhe sadiste nga ana a xhelatëve serbë dhe grekë. Jo vetëm se jam në dijëni, unë aktivisht kam përpiluar dhe përhapur këtu në Suedi tri broshura për situatën e shqiptarëve në Kosovë. Nuk dua që  të jeni si Jezu Krishti me frymën e tij ultrapaqësore. Por mua më shqetëson fakti: Shqiptarët nuk përdorin masa efektive për të përmirësuar gjendjen. 
Në Kosovë dicka ndodhi: Më në fund problemi shqiptar i Kosovës disi u kuptua nga bota. Nga ana tjetër, disa represalje nga ana e shqiptarëve, në disa raste drejtuar edhe të pafajshmit, u shënuan dhjetë herë më shumë se krimet e ushtrisë, policisë dhe paramilitarëve serbe.... Natyrisht jo pa qëllim...
Në lidhje me provokimet, fyerjet dhe trajtimet cnjerëzore nga ana e grekëve kundër shqiparëve (histori e gjatë) bota është mjaft e paditur. Pse? Besoj se nuk ka asnjë komb evropean me një informim dhe propagandë drejtuar botës më të dobët dhe më të cekët se kombi shqiptar. 
23qershori: Dua të të tregoj një histori të hidhur. Në vitin 1995 bëra përpjekje për të krijuar një lobi evropean për cështjet shqiptare. Mora pëlqimin entuziast nga të gjitha anët: Nga ata të LDK-së, ata të Bujar Bukoshit, dhe të tjerë. Iniciativa ime ishte e shkëlqyeshme deri në atë moment kur Zotërinjtë kuptuan se Ullmari paska marrë kontakte me të gjitha qarqet shqiptare për të fituar përkrahjen e tyre!!
Pastaj  heshtje, sabotim të fshehtë. Projekti im u dështua. Dëgjova vetëm fjalë nëncmuese për të interesuarit që nuk ishin bashkë me partinë ose grupimin që ishte përfaqësuesi  "i denjë" i shqiptarëve.... O Zot!
Disa muaj më parë një cifut me banim në Kanada më pyeti: Si veprojnë shqiptarët konkretisht për të bërë propagandë për cështjen e tyre? Pas përshkrimit tim, miku im në Kanda konkludoi:
Shqiptarët nuk do të shkojnë përpara nëse janë aq të përcarë. Izraelitët dhe disa popuj të tjerë po grinden midis tyre shumë. por kur kanë të bëjnë me cështjet jetike të Kombit, janë të bashkuar si një trup i vetëm!
Për fat të keq, i dashur 23qershori, nuk është trillimi i Ullmarit kur thuhet se "kur takohen dy  shqiptarë, formohen tri parti". Kjo është shprehje shqiptare. 
Cila është strategjia juaj për të fituar simpatinë e botës dhe për të përballuar propagandën perfide antishqiptare që përhapet nga disa qarqe në Ballkan dhe gjëtkë?? Ju duhet të mësoni të vëni përpara botës fjalë bindëse, fakte, duke përdorur praktikat e marrëdhenieve ndërkombëtare. Me kundërsulme kundër racistëve në ato qarqe armiqësore nuk do të arrini rezultate të mira. Besoj se ti dhe të gjithë shqiptarët që jetojnë në vendet e perëndimit, me atë përvojë që keni nga mentaliteti, shprehjet, mundësitë publikimi etj në këto shtete, mund të jepni një ndihmesë të madhe. Në vend që të kundërsulmoni me mjete aq të ulëta sa përdorin të poshtërit, ju keni mundësi të fitoni dicka. Do të ngrihet prestigji i shqiptarëve. Por me fraza nacionaliste nuk do të fitohet asgjë. Këto fraza duhet të lihen për përdorim të brendshëm...

----------


## 23qershori

I DASHURI ULLMAR QVICK   
Nje thenje thote se fituesi shkruan historin, populli im duke mos qene kurr agresor dhe rracist ishte gjith mon ne mbrojtje, ju kete e dini mire. Humbesi pranon kushtet e fituesit, gjithmone te humbur per fatin tone te keq se pse nuk ishim agresor dhe rraciste. Ne traditen shqipetare egziston edhe sot rrespekt ndaj te huajve dhe e quajtura 'oda e miqve', (lexo Kanuni). Dhe do kuptosh cfar rendesije ka per shqipetarin miku, i huaji. 

Ja nje prej arsyeve per te cilat shqipetaret ndodhen edhe sot ne pozita inferiore qe impunojne kushtet e humbesit. Natyrisht ju e kuptoni se humbesi mbetet i varfer. Ne nuk patem fatin te kemi luks dhe pasuri te cilen te tjeret e fituan me shekuj duke plackitur te tjeret , nuk ka nevoj per shembuj, vetem nje desha te kujtoj. Mbi 100 vjet ju te nderuar me emrin e mall 'Suedez' mbajtet te pushtuar Finlanden, sic e pranoni vete plackitet kishat Gjermane , ndersa tani Suedia dhe suedezet nuk kane as nje arsy se pse te shqetesohen ndarsa ne kemi vllezerit dhe motrat te ndara me nje kufi te pa drejte. Do te ishte shum interresante per mua se si do te rreagonit ju ne qoftese vendi i juaj fqinje dot ju vriste. 12,874 shqipetar te kosoves dhe 3,000 te zdukur. Gaboni rende kur me thoni se shqipetaret e kosoves po vrasin serbet me te njeiten menyre. As nje here dhe as kush nuk mund te vejne ne dyshim rraportin e vrasjeve mizore te Serberve ne kosove.

Nuk dua te zjatem me shembuj qe te tmerrojne , kam parasysh shqipetaret te cilet mundohen te sherojne plaget qe ende rrjedhin gjak, fatkeqsishte shqiperia sa po kaloj 1997 dhe luften ne kosove e ne Maqedoni.Po na luftojne nga te gjitha drejtimet , kombi shqipetar i varfer "humbesi" i lufterave te shtetin Grek edhe Serb , Maqedon, mundohet te mbijetoj me te gjitha menurat dhe si pasoj ku mendon ti i dashur Ullmar se Shqiperia e varfer mundet te kete mundesi te nje propagande per te cilen nevojten miliona edhe Suedia e pasur po te kishte 3 lufta per 5 vjet si kombi shqipetar veshtir do e kishte , apo jo?

Ullmar , shum e mire keshilla e juaje dhe syqjerimi nga nje Hebrei me qe ra fjala edhe nje here shqipetaret duhet te jene krenare per perkrahjen qe ju dhane  Hebrejve ne luften e dyt boterore. 
E perseris ju nuk ju dhemb as pak mbase eshte normale se pse nuk eshte populli i jot ne kete gjendje qe ndodhet shqiperia sot.
Ne qoftese ju arrini te me bindeni se ju dhemb aq shum per shqipetaret, shum shpejte harruate numrin e te vrareve nga Serbet ne kosove. Ju keshidhoj i dashur Ullmar te merreni me tema te tjera dhe jo me temen qe aq shum i dhem shqipetareve, lereni konstatimet e akullta nordike dhe shijoni pencionin tuaj me problemet e tjera , ose thjeshte lexo me shume per shembull "eposi i kreshnikeve ", "kanuni", 'historia e dodones", "Arvanites". Atehere kur te kesh mbaruare keto ne baza krejte te reja, duke njohur me shum malleshtin shqipetare  mund te diskutosh per tema qe aq shum i dhembin shqipetareve.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

23qershori:

Shkrimi yt i fundit nuk më pëlqeu aspak. Vetëm arsyetimi në fillim është në rregull, pastaj ti  po fillon me përdor thumba dhe insinuata. Nuk më pëlqen toni yt në diskutim. Duke qenë se të irriton fakti se unë - një suedez - paskam hapur një diskutim për racizmin, je bërë mjaft tendencioz. Dhe qëndrime tendencioze kemi parë sa  të ngopemi në kohën e Enverit, apo jo? Duhet të zhduken një herë e përgjithmonë. 
Nuk kam thënë se shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë vrarë serbët në të njëjtën mënyrë. Cdokush mund të kuptojë nga shkresa ime e mëparshme se si unë po theksoj se disa qarqe flasin shumë për  shkeljet e disa grupeve shqiptare kundër serbëve të Kosovës, ndërsa kur mijëra shqiptarë u vranë, u torturuan, u masakruan nga bishat serbe ishin shumë, shumë të qetë. 
23qershori: A ke lexuar mirë cka po  shkruaj? Pse po shtrëmbëron fjalët e mia? 
Pjesa kryesore e shkresës sime ka të bëjë me qëndrimin e disa krerëve shqiptarë  të Kosovës ndaj propozimit tim për një lobi evropeane  për hir të  shqiptarëve. Ky propozim nga ana ime u sabotua nga ata që  nuk donin bashkëpunim. A pranon ti qëndrimin e tyre në dëm të shqiptarizmit? 
 Këtu nuk ka fjalë për ekonominë e dobët shqiptare. Pranoj me gjithë shpirt se shqiptarët nuk kanë mjete materiale për të bërë një propagandë të mirëfilltë. Një lobi është një grup njerëzish me pozitë, me mundësi,  për të ndikuar në qarqet më të larta politike dhe ekonomike për të përkrahur një shtet tjetër. Ebrejtë kanë një lobi të fortë në Amerikë, dhe natyrisht kanë një pozitë shumë më të favorshme se shqiptarët në mërgim. Këta përkrahës të Izraelit janë njerëz të pasur, shqiptarë si ata nuk ka shumë. 
Por një lobi e përbërë nga miqtë e huaj të shiptarëve mund të bëntë shumë të mira, me kusht se një lobi e  tillë merrte përkrahje pa rezerva nga pala shqiptare. Dhe kjo nuk ndodhi në vitet '90.
23qershori: A s'ke kuptuar domethënien e lobis, pse nuk shkruan asnjë fjalë pozitive për përpjekjet e mia? Në vend të kësaj ti fillon me llomotit për ftohtësinë time nordike dhe gjoja mungesa e dhembshurisë sime ndaj viktimave të Kosovës.
Ky është turp, 23qershori! Lexo cka po shkruan! Në veprimtarinë time të gjatë për shqiptarët nuk kam lexuar gjëra të tilla nga dora e një shqiptari!  Duhet të kërkosh falje, në rast tjetër ndonjë shqiptar i mirë duhet të të kapë veshin!!
Ose më paske keqkuptuar plotësisht,  ose ti je një prej këtyre njerëzve që mendojnë se një mik është ai që të rrethon herë e përherë me lavdira dhe fraza të këndshme. Më beso, kam mbajtur sigurisht më shumë se 50 ligjerata gjatë viteve në të cilat kam venë në dukje meritat e shqiptarëve: mikpritjen, bujarinë, kulturën e mirëfilltë me veshjet dhe këngët popullore, historinë shqiptare të lavdishme dhe tragjike etj. Kam botuar shumë libra për cështjet shqiptare për të krijuar simpati për këtë popull të përvuajtur.
Por miku i vërtet është ai që edhe kritikon dhe bën sugjerime kur ka vend për këtë. Shqiptari në përgjithësi kupton se kritikat vijnë nga miku i cili kujdeset për vendin dhe popullin e tij. 
Ti, 23qershori, je shumë i ndieshëm në mënyrë të gabuar. Duhet të pranosh kritikat konstruktive prej një miku,  ndërsa me rastin e kritikave perfide dhe armiqësore do të bashkohem lirisht me ty në kundërsulm! 
Shumë gabon 23qershori, dhe shpresoj se ti e kupton. Shkresa jote e fundit më la shije të keqe në gojë, sigurisht edhe shqiptarëve në përgjithësi që e lexuan me vëmendje.
Me këtë përfundon diskutimi im në këtë temë.

----------


## 23qershori

I dashur Ullmar.
Sic e ven re shkruaj shum pak, shkurt, por me dore ne zemer. Te gjitha sa shkruaj i ndjej me te gjith forcen e shpirtit tim. Instikti im ateror me thote se mbas femive, familjes gje me te shejte kam vendlindjen time por jo vendlindjen tende! Per vendlindjen tende une kam pak njohuri te pergjithshme edhe maximumi, rrespekt. Kemi shume kontradita ne mendime , kjo eshte normale, anormale eshte "dashuria" jote per vendin tim. 

Dyshoj shum ne sinqeritetin e thenjeve tuaja, ne menure te vecante hapja e nje teme "rracizmi . Fenomen shqipetar?" . Edhe nje here ne shkrimin tuaje te fundit thua se pse miku te kritikon ndersa une nuk bera qje me shum se sa te flas sinqerishte per ate qe ndjeva kur lexova titulin "shqipetaret rracist!!!!!!!!!!!!!"Ne perqjithesi shkruan me mjafte kujdes, me shume etiketa qe te japin pershtypjen e nje miku!!!
Me akuzon pa drejtesisht, po te shkruaj fjal per fjal cfar ke shkruajtur ne artikullin e para fundit. 
Ullmar shkruan:
" NE KOSOVE DICKA NDODHI, ME NE FUND PROBLEMI SHQIPETAR I KOSOVES DISI U KUPTUA NGA BOTA. NGA ANA E TJETUR DISA REPREZALJE NGA ANA E SHQIPETAREVE NE DISA RASTE DREJTUAR EDHE TE PA FAJSHMEVE U SHENUAN DJETE HERE ME SHUM SE KRIMET E USHTRIS MILICIS DHE PARAMILITAREVE SERB."

Ullmar. Kjo eshte arsyja per te cilen ti duhet te me kerkosh te falur , por nuk ka rendesi se pse e ben apo jo , rendesi ka qe ta dish qe nuk mund te tallesh me "dashurin" tende tere vrere.
Tani jam i qarte se pse Ibrahim Rugova dhe partit politike ne Kosove nuk te perfillen gjith ashtu nuk gezon as perfilljen time.

Me kaq mbullet tema nga ana e ime.

----------


## raku

i nderuar ullmar

me pelqeu jasht mase pergjigja jote.23 qershori foli pak si i hutuar ne postin e mesiperm persa i perket suedise dhe finlandes dhe kishat gjermane.keto jane gjera te shkuara qe kane ndodhur ne tjeter kohe dhe nuk mund te krahasohen me suedezet e sotem.
shqiptaret si popull eshte e vertete se kane vuajtur politikisht dhe ekonomikisht ket shekullin e fundit por nuk jemi te vetem.ceket ,polaket dhe cifutet ne pergjithesi vuajten jasht mase dhe ne menyre te pakrahasueshme me ate te kosoves gjate luftes se dyte boterore nga dora e hitlerit qe ne shqiptaret perkrahem.
pse nuk na vinte pak keq neve atehere kur njerezit e kontinentit tone masakroheshin dhe mbreti jone merrte dhurata floriri dhe tipat me te fundit te mercedezave nga hitleri?
eshte fakt qe gjermania ka qene nje mik i shqiperise dhe ishte iniciatorja e pare per bashkimin e trojeve tona po ashtu si dhe italia pavaresisht nga pushtimi i 7 prillit 1939.italia si ashtu edhe gjermania kishte interesat tona  dhe luftonte ne ballkan per nje shqiperi me te madhe dhe per ti pushtuar serbet dhe greket.
keta ishin te njejtet aleate qe po masakronin miliona njerez te pafajshem te kontinentit tone.pak ironike apo jo?
23 qershori ka te drejte ne ca te shkruajturat e postit te tij por ne pergjithesi tema e tij e shkruajtur ishte e motivuar nga ndjenjat e momentit dhe jo nga sinqeriteti i tij .
pika ime ketu eshte se ne vertete kemi vuajtur si komb ket shekullin e fundit por kemi bere gjithashtu gabime rrenjesore qe nuk na falen.eshte e vertete qe shqiperia ishte vendi i vetem ne evrope qe kishte me shume cifute pas luftes se dyte boterore sesa perpara saj dhe eshte i vertete fakti qe ne mbrojtem disa prej tyre nga dora e nazisteve por ne i perkrahem nazistet ashtu si kroatet dhe kjo nuk na falet.
ullmari mesa di une eshte i martuar me nje shqiptare nga kosova dhe i njeh shqiptaret shume me mire sesa mendon ti 23 qershori.
a nuk te ben pak pershtypje sesa bukur shkruan ne shqip ky zoteri i nderuar?
sic e tha dhe vete ai dhe sic e kam thene edhe une ne disa tema fetare se pikerisht hapen keto tema dhe debate me spec sepse njerez si ullmari kane ndjenja te medha dhe i intereson ceshtja shqiptare .
rracizmi eshte dhe do jete problem jo vetem i shqiptareve por edhe i gjithe evropes ne pergjithesi.bridgite bardot e cila konsiderohet si aktorja me e mire e filmit e ardhur nga evropa eshte rracistja me e madhe qe ekziston dhe ajo adhurohej prej shume ne kohen kur ishte e famshme.do doja ti thoja z.ullmar se rracizmi ekziston ne shqiperi dhe trojet shqiptare dhe ka per te ekzistuar per nje kohe te gjate por ka shume vende te evropes qe jane pjese tashme e unionit evropian te cilat jane shume me rraciste se shqiperia.ti mund te me kundershtosh por ajo eshte e drejta jote.

----------


## 23qershori

Miku im i dasur rakku
Vleresoj shum rrespektin qe tradicionalisht  shqipetaret e kan ne kulturen e tyre ndaj te huajve edhe ju gjithashtu nuk jeni nje perjashtim.

----------


## raku

nuk ka te bej ajo por fakti qe une e njoh ullmarin kur ai u fut per here te pare ne ket forum dhe kemi biseduar bashke edhe per tema te tjera  ,keshtu qe nuk po e respektoj dhe po e perkrah sepse eshte i huaj porse ka te drejte ne arsyetimin e tij.
pershendetje!

----------


## 23qershori

I dashur Rakku
Te lutem shum me sqjaro me fakte dhe detaje se cfare doje te thoje me:
Thenje e Rakkut:
"SHQIPETARET BASHKPUNUAN ME GJERMANET  DHE ITALIANET PER TE BER SHQIPERIN E MADHE DHE PER TE PUSHTUAR GREQIN DHE SERBIN"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kam humbur busudhen dhe kerkoj ndime nga forumistet te me tregojne pak histori!!!

----------


## raku

nuk thashe bashkepunuan me gjermanet dhe italianet per shqiperine e madhe dhe per te pushtuar greqine dhe serbine por thashe se i perkrahem gjermanet gjate luftes se dyte boterore dhe ne fakt mercedezet qe hitleri ja dha zogut jane akoma ne nje muze ne tirane.
eshte gjithashtu i vertete fakti sic thashe me siper qe gjermania kerkonte qe ti bashkonte trojet tona me kosoven dhe maqedonine dhe kjo do ishte bere e mundur nese gjermanet nuk do ta kishin humbur luften.
italia kishte interesat e saj me greqine dhe e perdori shqiperine baze ushtarake per ti sulmuar greket.prej kesaj ekziston akoma ligji i luftes me greqine sepse ne i ndihmuam italianet te futeshin ne greqi ashtu si ndihmuam gjermanet te futeshin ne serbi.
nazistet vrane shume serbe ne kohen e luftes dhe ky eshte fakt historik.shqiperia e ndihmoi gjemanine duke i dhene asaj bazat ushtarake qe ju shperblyen ne flori mbreterise se zogut.
nqs gjermania nuk do ta kishte humbur luften e dyte boterore atehere shqiperia do ishte tani ashtu sic ishte ne vitin 1878.
lexoji mire postimet e mija para se te japesh konkluzion!

----------

